

What's Google’s real secret spy program? Secure FTP - crgt
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/06/google-uses-secure-ftp-to-feds/?cid=8763044

======
roin
There are so many contradictory stories and explanations of this program, I
really don't think we know enough yet to pass judgement (or at least informed
judgement).

Personally I'm going to give it a few weeks to shake out before determining
how offended I am, either by the program itself, the fact that a Booz
contractor leaked that deck without context or knowledge and the media ran
with it, or both.

